# Maine's Getting Hammered, AGAIN!



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

Was just watching NECN and Tim the Weatherhead just repoted that Aroostic County was under Blizzard conditions with several inches of accumulation before the storm is over. Norther NH and VT also effected by this storm.

If fuel wasn't over $4 a gallon I'd love to take ride up, just to see the results of the storm!


----------

